# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  2 millones de euros para la implantación de los colectores de pluviales de Almoradí y Benejúzar

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/2010/06/2-millones-d...i-y-benejuzar/
La Conselleria de Medio Ambiente de la Generalitat Valenciana ha invertido 2 millones de euros en la implantación de los colectores de pluviales de los municipios de Almoradí y Benejúzar. El DOCV informa hoy de la adjudicación de las obras de construcción por parte de la conselleria.

El objetivo de las actuaciones es hacer frente con eficacia a posibles avenidas de agua como consecuencia de precipitaciones intensas, en los dos municipios de la Vega Baja del Segura.

En el término municipal de Almoradí, está prevista la construcción del colector del Calvario para la evacuación de aguas pluviales. Esta infraestructura hídrica, que parte de la CV-35 y se prolonga por las calles Pelayo y Menéndez Pidal, contará con una inversión de cerca de un millón de euros.

La tubería, de entre 800 y 1.400 milímetros de diámetro, tendrá una capacidad de evacuación de 6m3/segundo y una longitud de 850 metros. Asimismo, está prevista la construcción de un conjunto de arquetas y rejillas de captación con el fin de posibilitar la evacuación de aguas pluviales.
Colector de Benejúzar

En Benejúzar, la Conselleria de Medio Ambiente invertirá cerca de 885.000 euros en la construcción de un colector de 520 metros de longitud para prevenir inundaciones en caso de fuertes lluvias.

La capacidad de evacuación del colector, que atraviesa las calles Concordia, Virgen del Pilar y avenida del Río Segura, es de 4,5 m3/segundo y se construirá con tuberías de un diámetro que oscila entre los 600 y los 1.800 milímetros.

La actuación incluye, asimismo, el conjunto de arquetas y rejillas necesarias para evitar que se produzcan inundaciones en el casco urbano de Benejúzar.

----------

